# Pool Light Conduit



## B4T

socal357 said:


> I'm looking at a job where a pool plastering company came in and plastered the pool and moved the pool light switch to a different location. The pool was built in 1961 and did not have a GFCI on it in the first place. The installation looks Mickey Mouse and the home owner wants it done right. They just moved the switch in 1/2" pvc. They had to pick up the old brass conduit somewhere right? I am definitely going to put a GFCI on it but do I need to go brass all the way?


It needs to be brass all the way to the deck box..

That is where the light switch conductors will be connected..

The pool company can't touch the wiring around here and your situation is a good reason why.. :no:


----------



## ce2two

In california for last 10 - 15 years they have been using sch.40 PVC ..In the early 80's they used brass from wet niche to brass junction perfect line box...I prefer brass, if were my house ..Silly me..:laughing:Why change a good thing.IMO


----------



## B4T

ce2two said:


> In california for last 10 - 15 years they have been using sch.40 PVC ..In the early 80's they used brass from wet niche to brass junction perfect line box...I prefer brass, if were my house ..Silly me..:laughing:Why change a good thing.IMO


The brass also serves as the "water bond".. another good reason to stick with the _old school_ method.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ

If you run metal it must be brass or other approved corrosion-resistant metal.


If you run PVC you must run an 8 AWG EGC.

See 680.23(B)(2)


----------



## Dennis Alwon

BBQ said:


> If you run metal it must be brass or other approved corrosion-resistant metal.
> 
> 
> If you run PVC you must run an 8 AWG EGC.
> 
> See 680.23(B)(2)


So where does it state you cannot run brass part way, then use PVC and use a #8 bonding jumper. I don't know but it seems like that would work.


----------



## Speedy Petey

B4T said:


> The brass also serves as the "water bond".. another good reason to stick with the _old school_ method.. :thumbsup:


Do you mean the prohibitively expensive, pain-in-the-ass way??? :whistling2: :laughing:

There is NOTHING wrong with sch40 with the #8 bond. Even in a partial run, IMO as long the brass terminates in a metallic wet niche housing so it is adequately bonded.


----------



## socal357

They installed pavers. I'll have them pull up the pavers and rethread some new brass and pick up where they cut it. I'm used to seeing brass and I think it is a better method. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ

Dennis Alwon said:


> So where does it state you cannot run brass part way, then use PVC and use a #8 bonding jumper. I don't know but it seems like that would work.


That's our standard procedure. You cant run an EGC in the conduit, as the conduit has the cord from the wet niche pool light in it.


----------



## SparkYZ

socal357 said:


> They installed pavers. I'll have them pull up the pavers and rethread some new brass and pick up where they cut it. I'm used to seeing brass and I think it is a better method. Thanks:thumbsup:


You can use PVC, so long as everything is bonded.


----------



## BBQ

SparkYZ said:


> That's our standard procedure. You cant run an EGC in the conduit, as the conduit has the cord from the wet niche pool light in it.


If you run PVC the 8 AWG EGC has to be in the conduit unless it meets the conditions.




> 2008 680.23(B)(2) Wiring Extending Directly to the Forming Shell.
> Conduit shall be installed from the forming shell to a junction
> box or other enclosure conforming to the requirements
> in 680.24. Conduit shall be rigid metal, intermediate metal,
> liquidtight flexible nonmetallic, or rigid nonmetallic.
> 
> (a) Metal Conduit. Metal conduit shall be approved and
> shall be of brass or other approved corrosion-resistant metal.
> 
> *(b) Nonmetallic Conduit.* Where a nonmetallic conduit
> is used, an 8 AWG insulated solid or stranded copper bonding
> jumper *shall be installed in this conduit unless a listed
> low-voltage lighting system not requiring grounding is
> used.* The bonding jumper shall be terminated in the forming
> shell, junction box or transformer enclosure, or groundfault
> circuit-interrupter enclosure. The termination of the 8
> AWG bonding jumper in the forming shell shall be covered
> with, or encapsulated in, a listed potting compound to protect
> the connection from the possible deteriorating effect of
> pool water.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I would not call the #8 an EGC but rather a bonding conductor. There is an egc wire in the cord for the pool light.


----------



## SparkYZ

BBQ said:


> If you run PVC the 8 AWG EGC has to be in the conduit unless it meets the conditions.


I stand corrected. We usually route the #8 along the conduit though, and clamp it or attach it from the existing brass to the niche.


----------



## bartmann3

If you connect PVC to the brass conduit, you have to treat the run as if it is in all PVC w/#8 bond wire. The only problem may be that the "old" lighting niche may not have a bonding lug inside, then you would have to stick with brass.


----------



## Viperfx4x4

Here in Michigan, The company I work for uses pvc with insulated solid #8 for the bond. :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221

> I am definitely going to put a GFCI on it but do I need to go brass all the way?


The brass is only required from the light niche to the pool light junction box (sometimes refered to as a deck box). 

From that JB to the switch can be any _normal_ installation method (PVC,EMT,RMC).


----------



## Dead eye

QUOTE=Speedy Petey;417736]Do you mean the prohibitively expensive, pain-in-the-ass way??? :whistling2: :laughing:

There is NOTHING wrong with sch40 with the #8 bond. Even in a partial run, IMO as long the brass terminates in a metallic wet niche housing so it is adequately bonded.[/QUOTE]

You just earned yourself a red tag.:no:


----------



## Dead eye

Man, I just screwed that up!


----------



## Speedy Petey

Dead eye said:


> Speedy Petey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the prohibitively expensive, pain-in-the-ass way??? :whistling2: :laughing:
> 
> There is NOTHING wrong with sch40 with the #8 bond. Even in a partial run, IMO as long the brass terminates in a metallic wet niche housing so it is adequately bonded.
> 
> 
> 
> You just earned yourself a red tag.:no:
Click to expand...

How so?


----------



## Dead eye

"Conduit shall be installed from the forming shell to a junction
box or other enclosure"


----------



## Speedy Petey

Dead eye said:


> "Conduit shall be installed from the forming shell to a junction
> box or other enclosure"


No kidding.

My point was you can have some PVC and some brass as long as the brass terminates in a metal enclosure that is properly bonded.


----------

